# Chicagoland "Last Fling"



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

We are closing in on our last opportunities to call a few friends, step into a Pub, and fire up a cigar in Illinois. Should we all try to get together one last time for a drink and a smoke before we all get to busy with the holiday season?

Somewhere between Cigar King And Belicoso's is The Fox & Hound in Bloomingdale. Conveniently located in the midst of the various suburban crews: Many Chicagoland MoBsters, The MNF crew, The St. Charles crew to name a few.

I think if we do this Thanksgiving weekend we can get out of our spouse's way while she holiday shops. The "shopping for wife" alibi could be used. This is right by Strattford Square Mall so you could actually shop before you head over. She'll be so giddy that you spent a day shopping for her, she won't even notice you smell like smoke.

Anyway, I'm throwing it out there for discussion...

Whaddaya think?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I have plans that Friday, so what about Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I have family in town Thanksgiving weekend - no way I would make it any of those days. That being said, certainly don't plan anything around me


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I have family in town Thanksgiving weekend - no way I would make it any of those days. That being said, certainly don't plan anything around me


But I plan _everything_ around you!!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Speed Herf?

I think we may have to fly Navydoc in for a rematch.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Speed Herf?
> 
> I think we may have to fly Navydoc in for a rematch.


only if we speed herf vanilla Dunhills!!:tu:ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

hollywood said:


> only if we speed herf vanilla Dunhills!!:tu:ss


tubos or en cello



Can't swing it that week...I'll be out of town for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Sunday would work best for me. Saturday may be the best choice to avoid the Bears crowd. But, contunue to discuss....


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Speed Herf?
> 
> I think we may have to fly Navydoc in for a rematch.


Count me out. I'm no match for team Navydoc.:mn


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Count me out. I'm no match for team Navydoc.:mn


Although Team Navydoc is tough, Team Cochise has been in hard training since LOLH, I'm sure.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd love to come, normally could dove tail it with a visit to the youngest at Loyola. That weekend though everyone will be here for Thanksgiving so.. have a good one guys.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113614

see attatched.

if you could make it Ice I'd like to see ya again.

r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Coach said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113614
> 
> see attatched.
> 
> ...


Ya don't say which day you are doing it Randy....let me know.


----------



## jayhawk (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if Mitro is up to it, I'll be there.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm getting a great response from cigar pass so it looks like it's going to happen. 

Most likely Sat. at noon.

Chime in if your planning on coming.

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm most likely in. :tu


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

mitro said:


> I'm most likely in. :tu


That makes me happy (most likely):tu


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

let's get a head count.

Who's in?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm doing my best to clear my calender, would be nice to hit the Bloomingdale F&Hs for one last smoke.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Either Saturday or Sunday should work okay for me. Just as long as it's not on Friday...time off that day gets picked fast, and I had it off last year, so I'll probably end up spending that day sitting in my cube, doing nothing and waiting for 4:30 to roll around. :tu


----------

